# Mini Lop has empty testicle sacks?



## Joe.G (Jul 5, 2012)

Mini Lop has empty testicle sacks? I was cleaning up a Mini Lop that I had gotten recently from a Pet shop, I don't know much about his history but he is pretty young, He only has empty sacks, could he have been fixed? or did they just never descend? He was about a year old when I got him. Thanks


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

*Joe.G wrote: *


> Mini Lop has empty testicle sacks? I was cleaning up a Mini Lop that I had gotten recently from a Pet shop, I don't know much about his history but he is pretty young, He only has empty sacks, could he have been fixed? or did they just never descend? He was about a year old when I got him. Thanks



My rescue Willard had the same thing. Empty sacs. Thought he was fixed, but lo and behold once comfortable. (about a month) they decended. Some males will hold them up inside their body when feeling threatened. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2012)

Many can draw them up and inside. One talent all Sumo Wrestlers are taught from an early age is the ability to draw their testes up inside their body--less vulnerable that way.


----------



## Wooly Hopper (Jul 5, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> One talent all Sumo Wrestlers are taught from an early age is the ability to draw their testes up inside their body--less vulnerable that way.


:confused2::tears2: No way!


----------



## Joe.G (Jul 5, 2012)

SO he may have sucked them UP?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

*Joe.G wrote: *


> SO he may have sucked them UP?


Yep. If he was in a pet store, with other males, there could have been fighting going on not noticed by the staff. And rabbits will go for parts that are vulnerable. This is one of the hardwired instincts from the wild rabbit. Procreation is their main job and males need to protect their equipment. Just like males can store sperm. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2012)

My Podge's scrotum is empty, too! Not sure if it's because he's young- about 4 months- or if it's because he's nervous.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> My Podge's scrotum is empty, too! Not sure if it's because he's young- about 4 months- or if it's because he's nervous.


He's young and his testes haven't dropped yet. The sacs are formed first. I doubt Podge is still scared from his experience in the shelter. He's been under your TLC for some time now. 

K


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Many can draw them up and inside. One talent all Sumo Wrestlers are taught from an early age is the ability to draw their testes up inside their body--less vulnerable that way.


You share the most interesting information! Thank you for that!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My Podge's scrotum is empty, too! Not sure if it's because he's young- about 4 months- or if it's because he's nervous.
> ...


You'd be surprised! He's a timid little man and still acts scared when we pet him. Poor dear! However, we moved his cage downstairs last night and tonight when I was in the shower a sound outside startled him, which caused him to thump his foot and got all the other bunnies scared, too. Paul petted him and gave him a treat and that actually calmed him down! Yay, step in the right direction!


----------



## Joe.G (Jul 6, 2012)

My Dutchs came from show stock from a breeder, My lop is from the pet store, My Dutchs which are about 7 Months old his have dropped.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

Hutch, our little Dutch, didn't show his till after 5 months. They finally appeared and then were gone after a vet visit.


----------

